

Show HN: FilmCatch – Keep track of the movies you love - notnek
https://filmcatch.com

======
phatak-dev
How it's different than adding it on imdb?

~~~
notnek
IMDb is a just a watch list. FilmCatch is more for organizing movies you own,
or have lent to friends.

